# 20 caribes and a sole piraya



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Ive got 12 pics to post .

Pic 1


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Pic 2


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Pic 3


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Pic 4


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Pic 5


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Pic 6


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Pic 7


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Pic 8


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Pic 9


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Pic 10


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Pic 11


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Pic 12


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

very nice


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Awsome shoal!!!!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

very nice!!!
















is dat dA 90 gal?


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Kick ass shoal man.







Definately potm quality


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

How big and what size tank are they in? VERY NICE Arnold


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

looks like a 90g to me?

awesome shoal, u never sease to amaze me,


----------



## Sunman222 (Apr 19, 2003)

you decide to keep them arnold? if so, great choice man


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)




----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

the size of the fish make it look like a 90 gallon. to me it looks like a 220 or 240gal

cariba rock!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

the tank is either the 90 gal, or the 75 gal.
I think its the 90.
I think he still has the caribas for sale, those are just the ones that are left.
yup, with the amount of p's he has in there it looks a lot bigger!


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

Stunning.


----------



## gbert15 (Jul 20, 2004)

Damn! Your overstocking skills never seizes to amaze me dude!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

like i said, you da man


----------



## Doug (Feb 10, 2004)

Looks really good arnold!


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

OMG!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Thanks guys! I still have a ways to go improving my pic skills.

Its a 90 gal. The caribes (all sold) are about 6-6 1/2. I perform 20 % water changes every otherday. They were kept primarily on a catfish diet. Diet of prawns and shrimp would improve coloring tremendously.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

f*cking nice men


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Your crazy Wood















The Specimen look amazing


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Nice shole !


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Amazing color on those guys.


----------



## Stranger (Jul 1, 2004)




----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Damn you and your skills hollywood









j/k :laugh:

I envy u'r skills and shoal man


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)




----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

lol the piraya is so random


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Thats f*cking Tight!!!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

great looking p's

what's going in there next?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

awesome shoal man!!!!


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

nice looking fish


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

soon that piraya will lead the shole as the daddy


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

Nice collection mate. I'm following in your foot steps and have hosed 24 RBP's in a 240G.


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)




----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

looks nice any more info / pics


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Dr Exum said:


> looks nice any more info / pics


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

RB 32 said:


> looks nice any more info / pics











[/quote]

ya like that?

i dug this up while doing some research for my up-coming shoal of 26 caribe----


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

holy sh*t i thought 7 reds and 2 caribes was alot in my tank(90-R.I.P 7-reds) but omg i want thoes fish and tank























dr exum was the disease that you caribes got have white skin almost like a burn then there tails came off cs thats wut happend to my caribe and red my caribe made it but not my redz


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Dr Exum said:


> looks nice any more info / pics











[/quote]

ya like that?

i dug this up while doing some research for my up-coming shoal of 26 caribe----
[/quote]

Lol, these are sub adults. You rs are gonna be babies. Hollywood has done lots of work with over stocking tanks.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

lol 4 baby caribe in a 50 breeder?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great looking Cariba shoal and Piraya... but the pics are too big...







!


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

Wow! I can imagine these shoal during feeding time..


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Dr Exum said:


> looks nice any more info / pics











[/quote]

ya like that?

i dug this up while doing some research for my up-coming shoal of 26 caribe----
[/quote]
I doubt he's going to have anymore pictures since those cariba were sold even when he was taking the pictures of them.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Guys,

Thanks for the comments! Those caribes are long gone (Seattle hobbyist). Im in the process of trying to get another caribe tank started. Honestly I find that caribes give the best show when it comes to feeding. They are the most active.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

great lookin shoal


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

WOW!!! Nice shoal man


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

that a big shoal


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

what did it cost to feed those monsters everyday?


----------



## RedSpilo (Mar 18, 2006)

nice picssss...and many many piranhas enough room in there for them?


----------

